# Help Wanted @ Golden River Sports



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Retail Sales and Customer Service positions available. After an epic Winter, this Spring is going to be great. GRS is seeking fun, energetic, and friendly people to help out around the shop this year. Please fax or send resume to Golden River Sports, 806 Washington Ave. Golden, CO 80401. Fax # 303-215-9387. Don't have a resume? Just come by the shop and fill out an application or call us @ 303-215-9386 with any questions.*
*Thanks, GRShttp://[email protected]:mrgreen: *


----------

